# SNORT NOT WORKING



## GuruGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to use Snort. I have configured the config file and I have download the rules and placed them in the rules folder; however I am still having trouble running it. I have attached a screen shot of what I get when I attempt to run it. Any help would be great! I a:banghead::banghead:m running win7 os. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but I won't open a zip file from a unknown source. Try posting your screen shot as a bmp or png [mspaint] file


----------



## GuruGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

No problem when I get home I will try to post it with the screen shot. Thank you.


----------



## Rabie13 (Aug 22, 2013)

just to speed things up a bit


----------



## GuruGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

Exactly, but I fixed this problem because I figured out that I need wincap installed. I download it but didn't install it. However my other questions is now that I can run it what am I looking for? The class I am taking really don't explain things well. 

"This week you are going to begin to play around with Snort. Take some time to monitor your PC traffic to learn the type of alerts you can expect from Snort. Review the rules to understand the makeup of the rules and what each field means.

Prepare a ½ - one page essay that explains what you found while you were monitoring your PC traffic. What did you find when you began to review the rules"?


This was the only information I got from my assignment, so I am not asking people to do anything for me just need help understand if this is okay. 

Here is a new screen shot if this will show up...
View attachment ScreenSHOT.doc


----------



## GuruGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is two screen shots of information I am trying to figure out what to read here.
View attachment ScreenSHOT.doc


----------

